
Upcoming Fedora 10 Release Has Style and Substance - normchow
http://ostatic.com/176574-blog/upcoming-fedora-10-release-has-style-and-substance
======
nailer
Everyone these days can install Linux. The boot process improvements are good,
but what I care about most is the ability to do my work.

How easy can I get and install apps on Fedora? Are Fedora's repositories
filled with updated, good quality apps?

~~~
dhimes
It probably depends what you need. Livna is the showcase repo:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livna>, along with the fedora repos themselves.
Also, FreshRPMs is good. <http://freshrpms.net/>

I'm using Open Office, Gimp, vim, and Netbeans. For any Java to work, I
downloaded Sun's Java (not included in the repo). Music and video is just play
for me, so I haven't chased that too much.

This laptop was originally just a way to test stuff in Vista. On a whim, I
made it a dual-boot with fedora. Now it's my main dev rig.

There are still issues that would drive "mainstream" users batty, though, like
having to fuss around to get wifi working, not returning properly after
hibernating, etc.

